# How to Clean a Knife – Proper Knife Care



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Decent article I ran a crossed figured Id share. My old German carbon steel butcher knives are very important to me they never soak in a sink of water or get put in the dishwasher. You don't do that with yours do you? I also put a thin coat of veg oil or olive oil on mine so there is no rusting.

How to Clean a Knife - Proper Knife Care


> Proper Knife Care
> When it comes to cleaning knives, there is no better advice than what I am about to tell you: The best clean starts with a proper knife care.
> 
> Knife maintenance is as much important as the proper clean so before we get into the nitty-gritty details of explaining, how to clean your knives, let's start with a list of daily steps you can take to ensure you have the cleanest and most presentable knives you can possibly hope to have.
> ...


 https://professionalbutcherknives.com/how-to-clean-a-knife-proper-knife-care/


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Thanks for that @hawgrider 
I bet you have some nice ones!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@hawgrider*, Great tutorial. I think "Star Fleet" is going to make this required reading. Thanks for the edition.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Thanks for that @hawgrider
> I bet you have some nice ones!


Yup Grandpa was a butcher among many other professions so I ended up with many of his German butcher knives.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Yet another entertaining and useful read about knives I had no idea outside of polishing and taking pictures of them on playing cards just what great info there is.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

RubberDuck said:


> Yet another entertaining and useful read about knives I had no idea outside of polishing and taking pictures of them on playing cards just what great info there is.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Hey You ever put the edge back on my grandpa Knife I gave you ? Don't even tell me no you didn't LOL git- er- done!


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> Hey You ever put the edge back on my grandpa Knife I gave you ? Don't even tell me no you didn't LOL git- er- done!


The wave in that blade is beyond me putting an edge on it there is guy near me who does knife work that I am going to have get that one back in shape and do a good touch up on my Grandmothers knife as well.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

RubberDuck said:


> The wave in that blade is beyond me putting an edge on it there is guy near me who does knife work that I am going to have get that one back in shape and do a good touch up on my Grandmothers knife as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yeah that one needs a whole new edge Im not sure what the hell happened to that one. I tell ya though it'll be worth the effort though those old German butchering knives are the nuts!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent and informative Hawg!

And always remember to cut/trim your swine products with your KA-BAR! You never know when you'll have to gut a jihadist!


----------

